# Divorce papers???



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

What happens if I don't complete the divorce papers after its been served on my husband? I really really thought that he wanted the divorce. He has a lawyer so I raised to have him served first and I succeeded. I had to hire a process server though as he was hard to serve. The day after he was served (oct3rd) he emails me asking if I really wanted this divorce. Well I never did. I cried after every time I had to do anything that was divorce related.

So now he says he wants to put divorce on hold nad work on reconsilations, but he doesn't want to have it changed to a legal seperation because it costs to much.

We have not done any of the required divorce things at court. I'd like to just do nohting with it and let the courts just dismiss it. If we are working on reconsilation I don't want to work on any divorce activities. He pays all the bills and weekly support payments that used to be court ordered through a restraining order, the restraining order has been completly dropped.

We have until 12/25 to do the required paperwork. What happens if we don't do the paperwork in which I am the petitioner?


----------

